# Broke in the MES 30 and AMNPS!!!



## neut68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Was able to have my AMNPS hand delivered by Todd this past Friday evening as he was on his way thru town on his way north. Now thats service!!!!!!  So i raced home and fired up the MES 30.. This was my first smoke so i decided to make a few ABT's and some Pork shots for the trial run. Invited the neighbors over to sit by the fire, have a few cold one's and help eat the goodies.. It was decided after the o'dourve's were polished off that i would be making more on Saturday night. On Sat morning the girlfriend decided to pick up a rack of baby backs for me to try on Sunday so i added the rub wrapped them up and stuck in the fridge..Sat night i did more ABT's with a little smokie stuffed in them and more pork shots.. Another success!!!  Sunday i pulled the ribs out of the fridge added a little more rub and put them in at 2pm. Did the 2-2-1 and they turned out awesome!! I had smoking on my mind so i decided to cold smoke some cheese after dinner. Pulled the cheese of at midnight and threw it in the fridge. I will Food Saver it tonight when i get home and let age for a few weeks..   I AM HOOKED ON THIS SMOKING THING!!

I have been asked to smoke a few chickens this weekend so i guess i will be checking out the Forum for instructions... Anyone out there have any advise for me?? Any recipe for a good brine?   Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Outstanding and I'll go easy on you being new, but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






! Keep in mind that you might end up with rubbery skin in the MES since the temps don't go as high as other types of smokers. 

You can also use the search bar at the top or check out the poultry forum.

Here's a couple poultry brines:

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Shooters Snake Bitten Chicken and Seafood Rub[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]This recipe is my twist on jerk. It has a definite bite of spice coupled with the South American style hint of sweet to balance it out.[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]3/4 cup raw sugar[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]¼ cup sea salt[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1tbs red pepper flakes[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1tbs garlic powder[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1tbs onion powder[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1tbs Hungarian Paprika[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]2 tsp all spice[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 tsp black pepper course[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 tsp oregano[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 tsp thyme[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 tsp Wasabi powder[/color]
[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 tsp cumin[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Mix all and rub chicken well. Let set overnight in fridge and smoke to 170 degrees internal temp. Smoker at 275-300 degrees.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]The injection I like for this is 1 cup apple juice, 1 juice from whole Key Lime, 1 standard shot Meyers’s Rum[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Also good on seafood.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Bubba Chix Rub[/color]

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning (optional)

Mix well and rub on Oil or Butter coated Chicken.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.


----------

